# Need with a Classe SSP 600



## spazz (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Classe SSP 600 and need help with a number of issues I am having. Ideally I would like to talk with someone on the phone but that may not be allowed here. So my first question is how do I reset to factory default? I bought the unit used from another high end audiophile site and in stereo mode it works great. However, I don't understand a number of features it has and how to properly set it up. I do have the owners manual and have read it numerous times. I can't find how to set factory default anywhere. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to the Shack!

I can't help you with that unit, but hopefully someone else will chime in here.

I would not advise putting your phone number in a post here, but if someone else here has the unit and can talk you through it you are welcome to ask them to call you via PM (need 5 posts to PM or post images here).

Good luck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just downloaded and have been reading the Manual to your SSP. I am not sure what your exact problems are, but with the supplied Microphone, you should be able to do an Auto Setup.

Usually, these setups configure your Speakers and the levels for them. In truth, Classe intended the SSP-600 to be setup by the Dealer. You might want to see if there is a local Classe Dealer in your area and offer to pay for them to come out and configure it.

Just from a cursory look at the Manual, it seems the SSP-600 has the usual processing modes (THX Ultra2, Pro Logic II, etc) What exactly are you having issues with?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## spazz (Mar 14, 2010)

I have the speakers set up for my room in both home theater and stereo, so that is not an issue - per say.. The previous owner had set the unit up for his and his wifes listening tastes.

For example - Different positioning of the speakers. There is no position 1 or 2 available and there is also a positon that is named and I have been unable to access, so I would like to reset everything to factory new. There are also a bunch of other issues that I am having that I think would become clear once it is reset. Such as:

I should be able to create a profile (or a number of profiles) and which ever profile is accessed, then the components revert to movie, stereo or whatever without me manually changing it every time. 

I had a professional sound engineer help me with the initial setup (over the phone as he is a friend of mine), but he was unable to figure out all the nuances of the unit. My front speakers are Avantgard Duo's which were sold by Jim Smith the Avantgarde rep at the time and he said to subscribe to this forum and someone might be able to help me. Even though I have some high end components, I am very new to Home Theater and Stereo. At 52 years of age, everything I have learned has been online as I have never been in a dedicated stereo or home theater establishment. My limited experience has been to Fry's or Best Buy

Thank you for your post.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Again, with the supplied Microphone, it should be configured to your Speakers and Room. I would again recommend having a Classe Dealer come out and configure it for you. This is an SSP that was truly designed for Custom Installers to do the setup on.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

